# The end of an era. "Mr Spock" passes away



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

For the "trekkie fans" of which I am one, Leonard Nimoy has passed away at age 83. 



> Nimoy's greatest prominence came from his role in the original Star Trek series. As the half-Vulcan, half-human Spock—a role he chose instead of one on the soap opera Peyton Place—Nimoy became a star, and the press predicted that he would "have his choice of movies or television series".
> 
> He formed a long-standing friendship with Shatner, who portrayed his commanding officer, saying of their relationship, "We were like brothers." Star Trek was broadcast from 1966 to 1969. Nimoy earned three Emmy Award nominations for his work on the program.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Leonard Nimoy's was very popular, and his role as Spock defined him as an actor.

I can't think of any other role that he played in.

On the Star Trek series......Spock was always the voice of logic..........as in this quote.

_Dr. Gillian Taylor: Sure you won't change your mind? 

Spock: Is there something wrong with the one I have?_ 

It is a sad day for millions of Trekkies.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

http://blog.bytequeeugosto.com.br/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/sheldon-spock.jpg


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

He was awesome as Mr. Spock.


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

He was the standard by which all others were and will be measured. Glad that he made it into the recent Star Trek.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

sags said:


> Leonard Nimoy's was very popular, and his role as Spock defined him as an actor.
> 
> I can't think of any other role that he played in.


I guess you missed him in "Invasion of the Body Snatchers" (1978) or "Vincent" (1981) or "A Woman Called Golda" (1982) or "Never Forget" (1991). It is probably not a surprise if you didn't notice his voice work in "The Transformers: The Movie" (1986) or "Sinbad: Beyond the Veil of Mists" (2000) or "Transformers: Dark of the Moon" (2011).

For Television there was all sorts of one or two episode things with also "Mission: Impossible" (1969-1971) and a recurring character on "Fringe" (2009 - 2012).

Note to mention narration/host work for "In Search Of ... " (1976-1982) or "Ancient Mysteries" (1994-1998).




sags said:


> It is a sad day for millions of Trekkies.


That it is ...



Cheers


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

RIP Mr. Leonard Nimoy. 

While Mr. Spock was a very important and unique character on Star Trek, I found Scotty the best. Now they're together in the heavenly stars.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Eclectic12 said:


> I guess you missed him in "Invasion of the Body Snatchers" (1978) or "Vincent" (1981) or "A Woman Called Golda" (1982) or "Never Forget" (1991). It is probably not a surprise if you didn't notice his voice work in "The Transformers: The Movie" (1986) or "Sinbad: Beyond the Veil of Mists" (2000) or "Transformers: Dark of the Moon" (2011).
> 
> For Television there was all sorts of one or two episode things with also "Mission: Impossible" (1969-1971) and a recurring character on "Fringe" (2009 - 2012).
> 
> ...


Thanks..........some of those sound interesting.

My mission, should I choose to accept it, will be to track down and view all those movies and episodes. This message will self destruct in 10 seconds.

Mr. Nimoy ended his tweets with LLAP.............Live long and prosper........to which the proper response is PALL...... Peace and long life.

His final tweet was...........

_A life is like a garden. Perfect moments can be had, but not preserved, except in memory. LLAP_


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

And who could forget this memorable moment...

http://youtu.be/Aik18TiJjA8


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> RIP Mr. Leonard Nimoy.
> 
> While Mr. Spock was a very important and unique character on Star Trek, I found Scotty the best. Now they're together in the heavenly stars.


"These are the voyages of the starship Enterprise*. Its five-year mission: to explore strange new worlds, to seek out new life and new civilizations, to boldly go where no man has gone before."*

*"Live long and prosper"*...and that could also be a quote for the CMF members here as well. :biggrin:

It is "*Highly illogical"* that...


> While Spock never shied away from questioning the logic of those around him—usually Kirk—it wasn't until the second season that he took things up a notch and *deemed the actions of the native inhabitants of planet Omega IV “highly illogical*” in the episode titled “The Omega Glory.” Previously, it had always just been “illogical” or, in rare cases, “most illogical,” *but it took a pair of natives attacking Kirk in a jail cell for Spock to pair his trademark raised-eyebrow reactio*n with the term “highly illogical.


”

I think that that quote could also be applied to the what the "natives" are doing to planet Earth as well. 

and 

*"BEAM ME UP, SCOTTY"*


> One of the most interesting aspects of this phrase—a request directed at Chief Engineer Montgomery “Scotty” Scott for transport back to the USS Enterprise


Now, IF they could apply this technology to the "MARS ONE PROJECT', it could be very viable...maybe..:biggrin:


and Scotty bless his heart..with his foot down .."pedal to the metal" 

*"I'M GIVIN' HER ALL SHE'S GOT, CAPTAIN!"*



> Much like “Beam me up, Scotty,” this famous catchphrase often associated with USS Enterprise Chief Engineer Montgomery “Scotty” Scott in Star Trek.


Yes, those mysterious fusion energy Dilithium crystals, that powered the warp drive engines of the Starship Enterprise..
we really need those for the Mars One project...and apparently in this case "real life" is mimicking Hollywood.
A Hollywood catch phrase that was well before it's time....
http://www.gmanetwork.com/news/stor...ould-cut-mars-travel-from-6-months-to-6-weeks



> A team from the University of Huntsville in Alabama said it is focusing on deuterium, a stable isotope of hydrogen, and Li6, a stable isotope of lithum, as fuel.
> 
> "The fusion fuel we're focusing on is deuterium (and) Li6 in a crystal structure. That's basically dilithium crystals we're using," said team member and aerospace engineering PH.D. candidate Ross Cortez.
> 
> They added this is the kind of engine needed to propel humans outside low-Earth orbit and to Mars and beyond.


So who knows, maybe not in the next 10 years (Mars One is a rather ambitious project) but in 20..30...40...?

*"RESISTANCE IS FUTILE"*


> This famous line was first uttered by* robotic aliens The Borg* in the epic third-season finale of Star Trek:


and

*"SET PHASERS TO STUN"*

This phrase could apply to the use of stun guns by police....a new innovation..even if it uses high voltages to shock and currently, still has to shoot out these "sticky barbs" onto the suspect. 
In the future, this technology, no doubt, will be replaced by some photon beam stun gun that can either kill ...or stun.... depending on the settings.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

I always liked the one where he plays the Vulcan harp, or Three-dimensional chess. 

Spock is by far my favourite character in all Star Treks. Amok Time was a great episode. Nimoy always came across as a really great guy also.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

RIP Mr Nimoy,

I always enjoyed Mr Spock, and wished people to be a little more Vulvcan like him.


He also wrote a book of poetry. Not very well know.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Plugging Along said:


> RIP Mr Nimoy,
> 
> I always enjoyed Mr Spock, and wished people to be a little more* Vulvcan* like him.
> 
> ...


Ah yes..the "Vulcan mind-meld"...he could lock into your thought processes and find out what you were thinking convince you that you needed to change your decision in some cases.

Truly a unique character on the early Startrek series and the movies that resulted from that. 
I still remember the different themes of the movies:
1979 Star Trek: The Motion Picture ; 



> In 2273, a Starfleet monitoring station, Epsilon Nine, detects an alien force, hidden in a massive cloud of energy, moving through space towards Earth. The cloud destroys three of the Klingon Empire's new K't'inga-class warships and the monitoring station en route.


*A probe appears on the bridge, attacks Spock and abducts the navigator, Ilia. She is replaced by a robotic doppelgänger, a probe sent by "V'Ger" to study the crew. Decker is distraught over the loss of Ilia, with whom he had a romantic history. He becomes troubled as he attempts to extract information from the doppelgänger, which has Ilia's memories and feelings buried within.

Spock takes a spacewalk to the alien vessel's surface and attempts a telepathic mind meld with it. In doing so, he learns that the vessel is V'Ger itself, a living machine.
*


> At the heart of the massive ship, *V'Ger is revealed to be Voyager 6, a 20th-century Earth space probe believed lost.*



As a side note: Intersteller probes; Voyager 1, launched in 1977, and it's sister probe, Voyager 2 both launched 2 weeks apart, left our solar system in 2013.



> On September 12, 2013, NASA confirmed that Voyager 1 had crossed the heliopause and entered interstellar space on August 25, 2012, making it the first spacecraft to do so.


Although there is no Voyager 6 "V__)G_R", it is interesting that in this movie there is a reference to it. For some reason the movie writers wrote into the script that there were subsequent launches of Voyager 3, 4, 5,.... and of course Voyager 6, ....ho encountered the "machine planets" and that became it's primary 
mission to find it's creator.


----------

